# What amp should i get for my subs??



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

What would the specs(watts??) be on an amp i need to run my 2 subs?

I have 2 rockford subs. Here are the specs on them below:
Polypropylene woofer 
Large roll treated foam surround 
Dual 2 ohm voice coil design 
CONsealer gasket hides mounting screws and stops bass-robbing air leaks
Frequency response : 28-200 Hz 
Power range : 100-400 watts RMS (200 watts per voice coil) 
Peak power : 800 watts 
Sensitivity : 86 dB 
Top mount depth : 6-1/8" 
Sealed box volume : 0.9-2.79 cubic feet 

What amp do i need to run these?????


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

To me it looks like you have the Rockford Fosgate HE2 subwoofers. You want to power 2 of them, but the thing is you havn't given us a price to work with. a 500 watt amp will work to power both of those. You have plenty of options. You can go with a JL 500/1 amp, which is kinda pricey but you wont be disappointed. DHD Power Cruiser 2009, not pricey at all and will still get the job done beautifully. Give us a price range to work with and we can help you out a little better.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

i was hoping i could get a good amp off ebay for around $200.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> i was hoping i could get a good amp off ebay for around $200.


Hifonics Brutus series or Kicker KX series


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Hifonics Brutus series


he needs something that puts out full power at 2ohm

I say JBL 600.1


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> he needs something that puts out full power at 2ohm
> 
> I say JBL 600.1


Im pretty sure the BX 1500 does 1000 RMS @ 2 ohms...or its least rated. KX1200.1 is always a winner.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

1000 rms is too much for those subs. A friend of mine use to have that sub and he was only pushin 300 watts into it and it was performing perfectly. Fosgate subs cant handle too much more power than what they are suppose to.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Im pretty sure the BX 1500 does 1000 RMS @ 2 ohms...or its least rated.



true, but I have personal issues with buying a bigass amp and only using half of it 

You are right though


----------



## Brandon (Jun 17, 2004)

kx 1200.1 runs at 1 ohm.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I couldn't find a good jbl 600.1. But here;s some amps i found. Let me know what ones will be good for my subs.

Rockford Fosgate RF X5 = 550 watts @ 2 ohms , 275 watts @ 4 ohms 

ROCKFORD FOSGATE PUNCH 601S= 2 Ohm Load – 300 watts x 2 

Rockford Fosgate 501s =250 watts RMS x 2 at 2 ohms


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Ide rather use half power of a cleaner amp than push too much of a load on a lesser. My KX1200.1 is rated at 1400  (although right now I am running it at 4 ohms and still getting a load of power!). That Rockford amp = :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48598&item=5707168586&rd=1 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18797&item=5707362400&rd=1 

teh clean power and reliability at any ohm


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48598&item=5707168586&rd=1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18797&item=5707362400&rd=1
> 
> teh clean power and reliability at any ohm



first one won't work, second will work very well, third....well I just don't like Kicker personally, but it should work fine.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Il be damned, first one I gave the wrong link lol. sposed to be a KX400.1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7908781170&category=38638 

I saw Hifonics, their a great bang for the buck. Why dont you like kicker amps? They are reliable and loud and generally inexpensive?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> I say JBL 600.1


JBL BP600.1 :thumbup: Badass little amp.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Why dont you like kicker amps? They are reliable and loud and generally inexpensive?



It's a personal thing...can't really explain it. I'm the same way with MTX, I just have a problem with companies that rate EVERYTHING in peak power and try to hide the rms power. They're just trying to make a free buck by praying on the ignorant, doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> It's a personal thing...can't really explain it. I'm the same way with MTX, I just have a problem with companies that rate EVERYTHING in peak power and try to hide the rms power. They're just trying to make a free buck by praying on the ignorant, doesn't sit well with me.


Majority of companies rate in peak thou  (I wish my 1400 watts was RMS). Only company that I can vouch doesnt is JL (I'm sure their are others). I also like how their amps run the same power at any ohm. That is just fockin cool.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Have you considered Cadence?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18796&item=5707795410&rd=1


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Majority of companies rate in peak thou



Only the best buy/circuit city/*insert other generic fanboy audio shop* companies do, anything respectable will rate in rms


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Here is my subs again. I need an amp for them. I like rockford brand, and would like to have the whole sound system by the same brand. I posted three links of amps in this forum. Anyone know which ones will work for my subs. The specs for my subs again are: 
Frequency response : 28-200 Hz 
Power range : 100-400 watts RMS (200 watts per voice coil) 
Peak power : 800 watts 
Sensitivity : 86 dB 
Top mount depth : 6-1/8" 
Sealed box volume : 0.9-2.79 cubic feet


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^ Boy, i think your digging yourself into a hole by only limiting your choice of amplifiers to Fosgate. 
Just MHO... to each his own :fluffy:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

IMO, sell the RF subs. You may lose a penny or two but you will probably be happier in the long run


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> IMO, sell the RF subs. You may lose a penny or two but you will probably be happier in the long run


Haha! Are U trying to be funny, cuz I thought that was sure pretty funny! ROFL


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> Haha! Are U trying to be funny, cuz I thought that was sure pretty funny! ROFL


Damn. When I try to be funny I'm not, and when I don't I am. ...

Actually it is in my honest opinion. RF is just too big now and too mechanized. Smaller companies are generally easier to contact, easier to work with, more willing to help and most of the time they have better builds.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Damn. When I try to be funny I'm not, and when I don't I am. ...
> 
> Actually it is in my honest opinion. RF is just too big now and too mechanized. Smaller companies are generally easier to contact, easier to work with, more willing to help and most of the time they have better builds.


Oh, I'm well aware of RF generic corner the market, every kid on the block, over priced middle road products. 
I just found it funny that you outright said so! 

Poor guy, he just wants an audio system, why can't U just leave him alone.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> Oh, I'm well aware of RF generic corner the market, every kid on the block, over priced middle road products.
> I just found it funny that you outright said so!
> 
> Poor guy, he just wants an audio system, why can't U just leave him alone.


I am just telling a fellow member what needs to be said in case they don't know. RF doesn't exactly suck, but it is way too expensive for what you get. Companies like Kicker, Visonik, PG, Hifonics, Audiobahn (ehh, some stuff) and Cerwin Vega (big bang for buck factor) make subs that are much clearer, much louder, much more durable and much less expensive than RF. When RF rates their amps at 1500 watts, they are using a mathematical formula that Einstein couldnt figure out.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Someone gave me feedback at 1:16 AM for this 

wtf?
What exactly did I do to deserve feedback?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Someone gave me feedback at 1:16 AM for this wtf?
> What exactly did I do to deserve feedback?


What you don't like positive feedback or sumthing? :dumbass:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> What you don't like positive feedback or sumthing? :dumbass:


O, it was positive!? Saweet! thx!
...always thought that rep thing was bad...


----------

